

ARIN has less than one free ipv4 /8 (block) remaining. - squeed
https://www.arin.net/resources/request/ipv4_countdown.html

======
dang
This looks like a dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7632346](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7632346).

